
Who is the average Donald Trump supporter? (per Facebook data) - Killah911
https://medium.com/@robleathern/who-is-the-average-donald-trump-supporter-3e2c44e37cce#.7q06yqwqb
======
evolve2k
My reading from the article:

White Married Military Veteran Baby Boomers who watch FoxNews, use MSN for
email and like Football and Pickup Trucks.

~~~
smt88
This seems kind of like a joke, but I also want to point out that such a
conclusion isn't supported by the data.

Just because certain categories are more likely to support Trump doesn't mean
they overlap with other categories.

And then you have the massive problem with the fact that this is Facebook
data. My guess (partially based on their advanced age) is that Trump
supporters are less likely to use Facebook or have Internet access.

~~~
Joof
Is the advanced age part true anymore? Anecdotally, my parents keep trying to
get me to sign up for Facebook.

~~~
smt88
Yes, it's still true: [http://www.pewinternet.org/2015/01/09/demographics-of-
key-so...](http://www.pewinternet.org/2015/01/09/demographics-of-key-social-
networking-platforms-2/)

